# Auto complete in Eclipse.



## Guest (9. Jan 2007)

Weiss jemand, wo die Einstellungen für das Ctrl-Space in Eclipse zu finden sind? Ich suche mir hier den Wolf.
Nachdem ich Mylar installiert und deinstalliert habe, funktioniert das automatische Ergänzen von Imports 
nicht mehr. Ich denke zumindest, dass dies die Ursache war.

z.B. (Der Cursor ist direkt hinter dem Klassennamen)

Arrays|

Normalerweise wird nach Ctrl-Space java.util.Arrays automatisch eingefügt (bzw. es werden mehrere zur 
Auswahl angezeigt, wenn solche existieren). Jetzt geht das nicht mehr. Meldung "No Default Proposal".
Ctrl-1 oder Ctrl-Shift-O geht immer noch, ist aber nicht das gleiche und verdammt unbequem beim 
schnellen Tippen.

Heeeelp.  :bahnhof:


----------



## Guest (9. Jan 2007)

Ätsch! Ich hab's. :applaus: 

Preferences->Java->Editor->Content Assi->Advanced

und dort "Type Proposals" in der Liste für "Default proposals" aktivieren.


----------



## Wildcard (9. Jan 2007)

Mylar ist zZ wohl echt der Renner.


----------



## Guest (9. Jan 2007)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Mylar ist zZ wohl echt der Renner.


Sieht so aus. Jeder redet davon, daher musste ich es mir auch anschauen. 
Ich habe z.Z. mit einem mittelgrossen Projekt zu tun, welches in schön kleine und übersichtliche 
Teilprojekte aufgeteilt ist, so dass die Übersicht nicht darunter leidet. Mylar bringt da nicht viel. 
Die Richtung stimmt aber. Es gibt nichts schlimmeres, als wenn man "den Wald vor lauter Bäumen" 
nicht sieht.


----------



## Wildcard (9. Jan 2007)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wildcard hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

